# Standard old English game chickens



## derekparvin11 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have some bantams but i wont something bigger is there any way i can keep standard oeg roosters together


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The answer is, maybe. There are a lot of people that keep bantam and large fowl together. I did when I wasn't worried about cross breeding.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

derekparvin11 said:


> I have some bantams but i wont something bigger is there any way i can keep standard oeg roosters together


if you have them out freeranging or if they have a huge fenced in area to go out in. if not the OEG will beat the tar out of any & all large fowl roosters once the OEG reaches about 9 months old

good luck

piglett


----------



## derekparvin11 (Aug 6, 2014)

See im wonting some duckwing large fowl but i dont know if i can kepp the oegs togeathet


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only way you'll know what will happen is to try it. If it doesn't work out then you need to be prepared to keep the large fowl in a separate area. 

That would be a consideration if you also wanted to keep them pure for size and color. 

I did have bantam Dutch in one pen, two males with multiple females. It worked out fine with them.


----------



## derekparvin11 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok thank you guys


----------

